# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  ** Oat Biscuits ( super clean) **

## baseline_9

Are you fed up of eating boring oats?

I am so i decided to experiment with making some really clean Oat biscuits

Im still in the process but my first batch came out pretty well

1 cup oats
0.5 cup water
4 raspberrys
1 tspn splender

Ok so mix it all together in a bowl while u heat the oven up to 220 with a large tray in there.

Then dump the mixture onto the heated tray (oil tray if u need to) and cook for aprox 10 mins per side or untill browned slightly

I like to spread the mix out realy thin so that u get lots of crispy bits


Its defo worth a try and u could easily eat 2 cups of oats this way in a sitting


I now find it best to cook on a plate in a microwave on full power for 5 mins

----------


## baseline_9

My next batch will have crushed almonds in aswell

----------


## Narkissos

Any pics?

----------


## gbrice75

Sounds good. I never get sick of oats, but wouldn't mind trying them in a different way. Keep us posted!

----------


## First6

> Are you fed up of eating boring oats?
> 
> I am so i decided to experiment with making some really clean Oat biscuits
> 
> Im still in the process but my first batch came out pretty well
> 
> 1 cup oats
> 0.5 cup water
> 4 raspberrys
> ...


YUM! I like

----------


## baseline_9

Ok just for you that want the macros aswell;

Cal/Pro/Carb/Of which sugar/fat

370/11/63/2.7/8









not too bad at all

----------


## DBolNoob

looks tasty  :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thanks for sharing...I have been looking for a recipe like this for taking the edge off my sugar craving at night....FAR better then peanut M&M's!!

----------


## mg0922

So you had to flip them over in the oven after ten min???

Btw those look amazing?? What kind of oats did you buy?? Can u give me the name brand plz???

----------


## baseline_9

U have a PM but i will answer here also

Yes, flip them over

Just buy plain oats, store brand, as cheap as u can find, not sugar filled packets

Ingredients should read : oats.

----------


## songdog

looks good bro.I will def try.

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

Wow those look awesome. I am going to try em with Steel Oats.

----------


## marcus300

How about adding pro powder to increase the pro content!

----------


## baseline_9

> How about adding pro powder to increase the pro content!


Im sure it would work

I have this with my regular chicken and salad meal so i get my pro from chicken

If i was trying to gain weight these would be great with a scoop of chocolate whey per each 100g of oats

That would bump the protein up to around 35g

A perfect snack IMO

----------


## marcus300

> Im sure it would work
> 
> I have this with my regular chicken and salad meal so i get my pro from chicken
> 
> If i was trying to gain weight these would be great with a scoop of chocolate whey per each 100g of oats
> 
> That would bump the protein up to around 35g
> 
> A perfect snack IMO


Thats what ive done in the past (add the pro powder) to add more meals to my daily eating regime,

----------


## baseline_9

What whey do u use marcus?

I use bulk powders chocolate cookies concentrate

It tastes great even in water. In milk its some next level stuff man!

----------


## sgt2jay

I made your biscuits with some change 
doubled recipe
used splenda brown sugar instead of splenda regular
added shaved almonds 
half raspbarries and half black berries
and cinnamon

baked at in recatangle about 1/2 inch thick 

my kids wont stop eating them.

----------


## baseline_9

> I made your biscuits with some change 
> doubled recipe
> used splenda brown sugar instead of splenda regular
> added shaved almonds 
> half raspbarries and half black berries
> and cinnamon
> 
> baked at in recatangle about 1/2 inch thick 
> 
> my kids wont stop eating them.


Well they are deof going to be better than ur regular cookies even with the sugar


Ive found mine actually come out best in the microwave for 5 mins, eat them hot

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Well they are deof going to be better than ur regular cookies even with the sugar
> 
> 
> *Ive found mine actually come out best in the microwave for 5 mins, eat them hot*


Baseline...do I understand that if I put them in the microwave for 5 mins, I don't need to bake them?

----------


## baseline_9

> Baseline...do I understand that if I put them in the microwave for 5 mins, I don't need to bake them?


You understand

Put as little water on the oats as you can, just enough to make them all stick together

When it is cooked sprinkle a little splender on top and it forms a kind of crispy top some how (dont put splenda in the oats,water,raspberry mix to begin with)

5 mins on full power, eat them hot and you will not be disapointed

----------


## SlimmerMe

Bookmarked! thanks....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

made my with blueberries 2day...delicious! Thanks Baseline!!

----------


## dec11

> What whey do u use marcus?
> 
> I use bulk powders chocolate cookies concentrate
> 
> It tastes great even in water. In milk its some next level stuff man!


you ever try reflex instant whey mate? best out there, in all aspects

----------


## baseline_9

> you ever try reflex instant whey mate? best out there, in all aspects


Best in the cost aspect?

I get 5 kg of whey for £45

----------


## Blacksrt42004

Looks like it would be a good little snack.

----------


## baseline_9

bump

----------


## gbrice75

Base - firstly, the pics look great. So what do you recommend - baking the like in your initial instructions, or microwaving? I prefer mine crispier if possible, so I would imagine baking. My oat-based experiments always come out spongy. =(

I'm gonna go try the baking method now. We'll see what happens!

----------


## baseline_9

I actually now prefer them microwaved

I like them a little chewey

I only use just enough water to make the mix stick together,

5 mins on a plate on full wack does the trick for me

----------


## gbrice75

Ok, I don't wanna clog the thread so if you prefer I PM you, let me know - but maybe this will help others too.

The timer just went off after 10 mins @ 220 in my oven, and they were still all raw and mushy. Impossible to flip, they would just break apart. I upped it to 300 and just put them on for another 10 mins. Why do you think this happened though? I realize all ovens vary a bit, but not by that much.

----------


## baseline_9

Try using less water

Just enough to get the mx to stick together a bit

----------


## MBMETC

^^^never mind


did you make the too runny, base said add very little water

----------


## gbrice75

Maybe. I just followed the original recipe, 1 cup oats and 1/2 cup water. 

Just took them out of the over (300) and they taste decent, but as with all my oat recipes, they're spongy. If I can get them crispy, i'll be thrilled. Next time i'll use 1/4 cup water and start at a higher temp. Will also up the splenda just to sweeten them more, or use the brown sugar splenda as somebody else mentioned. I only had blueberries, so that's what I used.

----------


## Kawigirl

> I actually now prefer them microwaved
> 
> I like them a little chewey
> 
> I only use just enough water to make the mix stick together,
> 
> 5 mins on a plate on full wack does the trick for me


 
How about adding a tbsp or two of unsweetened apple sauce or prune? We did this trick with baking low fat items for restaurants..mass produced. It kept the moisture; yet little calories....hmmmmm

----------


## gbrice75

> Maybe. I just followed the original recipe, 1 cup oats and 1/2 cup water. 
> 
> Just took them out of the over (300) and they taste decent, but as with all my oat recipes, they're spongy. If I can get them crispy, i'll be thrilled. Next time i'll use 1/4 cup water and start at a higher temp. Will also up the splenda just to sweeten them more, or use the brown sugar splenda as somebody else mentioned. I only had blueberries, so that's what I used.


Is it sad that I'm a graduate of culinary school?

----------


## baseline_9

Sounds good KG

Im ordering some no sugar mape syrup stuff as soon as its bak in stock

I think this will b good 2

----------


## Kawigirl

> Sounds good KG
> 
> Im ordering some no sugar mape syrup stuff as soon as its bak in stock
> 
> I think this will b good 2


 
We have access to this as well...strawberry...blueberry...and you can get calorie jams.....in peach, apple....oh...and chocolate sauce.. :Drool: 

http://www.sweettweet.ca/products.html

this is local...but you can find the jams and jellies on the site...I think called Waldoff Farms...and they have a site I believe to check out products.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Is it sad that I'm a graduate of culinary school?


i don't think sad is the word your looking for! HA! try adding some baking powder to the mixture, that should help hold it together more. could prob put an egg white or two in to help also. the proteins in the egg will help hold it together plus it will give it a lil more protein. i will have to experiment with this recipe

----------


## RaginCajun

> We have access to this as well...strawberry...blueberry...and you can get calorie jams.....in peach, apple....oh...and chocolate sauce..
> 
> http://www.sweettweet.ca/products.html
> 
> this is local...but you can find the jams and jellies on the site...I think called Waldoff Farms...and they have a site I believe to check out products.


definitely going to check this out! i have a bad sweet tooth! thanks

----------


## Jerry65

Yes i was looking for this type of recipe for a long time. And at last i got it from you and i will definitely try it for the health of my body.

----------


## Jerry65

I was looking for this recipe for a long time and i will try it at home very soon. At last i got it from you and its highly thankful for some wonderful idea and sharing.

----------


## pipzman

this is looking awesome, gonna try it for sure

----------


## SlimmerMe

THANKS BASELINE!!! I am going to try these biscuits 'cause they sound yummy~

----------


## yogiart

I remember my wife did something like that but without the fruits and with added peanut butter. She also used splenda. She called them healthy cookies rather than a biscuits. She made a lot of them. We inhaled them all in a day.

----------


## Homer 8

Just made these, amazing, that's breakfast sorted out for the rest of my life

----------


## t-gunz

i just seen this :/

this looks amazing

----------


## Back In Black

Gonna bump these, made them yesterday.

85g oats 
50g water
splenda as required

Cooked in the oven on a lightly greased baking tray for about 20-25 mins at 210C (410F). Nice and crispy and a little brittle. I'm ordering some zero sugar maple syrup and I'll put in some of that and drop some water and splenda. After 10 mins I marked the slab with a sharp knife to make cutting easier at the end.

Great with a cup of tea!

----------


## bikeral

Made these last weekend and they were damn good. I was tempted to go out and buy some oatmeal cookies but decided to check for a tasty recipe here. Glad I did.

1 cup oats
3 teaspoons brown sugar splenda
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
water as required
1/2 cup blackberries

Used butter flavored 0 cal cooking spray on aluminum foil
put in toaster oven on high for about 15 mins until I they were browning a bit.

----------

